# When does the awkwardness go away?



## LuvZumba

My husband had an emotional affair, and when I found out he said he wanted a Divorce. He said it had been on his mind for awhile. I admit I took him for granted. Now he wants to do MC. Which he wasn't open to when I first mentioned it to him. He acted very cold to me. 

This week he has been sleeping at his friends at night, and would come home during the day to help with the routine with our 4 yo. daughter. Taking her to preschool putting her to bed. From 9am to about 9:30pm since he had a 4 day Holiday weekend.

Thanksgiving he made dinner for us. The day after he puts up the tree and we decorated it. Took photos like we usually do. He has really warmed up to me, touching me again. We have talked about serious things and been silly and laughed. Still a little awkward with the touching. Since he told me on D day that he doesn't love me and feels no connection physically. He askes me over and over if I'm ok and if I need anything. 

I'm still protecting myself since the trust has been broken. He says he can see a future with us but he wants to get everything out on the table at MC. 

Where do I go from here? How should I act? He wants to come back to our bed. I'm ok with it, but like I said the trust is still broken


----------



## HerToo

Regardless of your decision, the trust issue will always be there in some form. As for how you should act, act the way you need to in order to protect yourself from a sudden change of behavior in him. If you want to reconcile, you are the one who makes the rules for reconciliation. So if he wants to come back to your bed, establish boundaries and rules for him to follow and let him know that he's welcome back only under those conditions. He has to earn your trust back over time. The encouraging part is that he's exhibiting positive behavior of being capable of doing so.


----------



## Badsmit

Ask him why he wants to reconcile. Don't let him bs you. Had a friend she story to long but she had to.make.her way back from Germany. And now he left her again for another woman and she finished the short sale of her home with him. I am going through something similar. He may have spoken with a divorce attorney And they advise him that you can.get.him for abandonment and he May have.forfitt claim to certain assets
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

